# A few subtle changes........



## johnebgoode (Oct 4, 2005)




----------



## CrabhartLSX (Feb 12, 2006)

oh that is just too cool. :cool 

What's up with the Monaro badge though, if your license plate says GTO?

I think what i want to do is get some 1st gen GTO badges and do it up real nice.


----------



## MeanGoat (Jan 4, 2006)

*Very* nice.

John-e that's one of the sweetest _cars,_ nevermind GTO's, I've ever seen. As the kids would say - "that thing is _clean_ dawg..."

Nice job. I'm jelly-us


----------



## bergenfelter (Nov 11, 2005)

Where did the LS2 trunk badge come from? Can we have a part number?


----------



## purplehaze (Dec 27, 2005)

:agree your making it tough on the rest of us..... hehe but that's good. looks really nice man keep it up.


----------



## Justice (Oct 9, 2005)

I like the badging, but I can't say I like the rear bumper cover. To me, those squarish spots for the exhaust remind me of a Grand Prix. Don't get me wrong, your car looks great. The only thing I would do different would be the rear bumper.


----------



## johnebgoode (Oct 4, 2005)

Justice said:


> I like the badging, but I can't say I like the rear bumper cover. To me, those squarish spots for the exhaust remind me of a Grand Prix. Don't get me wrong, your car looks great. The only thing I would do different would be the rear bumper.


I have to agree with you......may have to see if someone wants to buy the SAP cover.


----------



## johnebgoode (Oct 4, 2005)

bergenfelter said:


> Where did the LS2 trunk badge come from? Can we have a part number?


LS2 badge info:
http://www.carmotorsports.com/index.htm


----------



## QwkRed05GTO (Oct 17, 2005)

Love the LS2 badge - but $59.95 for an emblem?? Ouch!


----------



## GOATGIRL (Feb 6, 2006)

QwkRed05GTO said:


> Love the LS2 badge - but $59.95 for an emblem?? Ouch!


:agree


----------



## johnebgoode (Oct 4, 2005)

GOATGIRL said:


> :agree


Thats about what the GTO Badge on our fenders cost....62.64 list


----------



## PHiL2 (Dec 6, 2004)

looks great!


----------



## s2gordon (Dec 15, 2005)

johnebgoode said:


> Thats about what the GTO Badge on our fenders cost....62.64 list


Nothing is really cheap for our cars, come on reflective stickers for the bumber inserts cost $30.00.

I love the the badges Johneb.:cheers


----------



## CrabhartLSX (Feb 12, 2006)

call up classic industries and get some OEM old skool badges. I remember the camaro SS complete badge set for 69 came with about 8 and cost $100. 1st gen Z28 badges were $20 each. :willy:


----------

